

iPhone 6 vs. Nikon DSLR - evahenson
http://filipmolcan.com/blog/2014/9/20/iphone-6-vs-nikon-dslr-d7100

======
eah13
"Photographically speaking, having the camera with you is a real benefit." \-
Jay Maisel

Which one's always on you? If you, like some photographers I know, always have
your camera around your neck, great. For everyone else, there's the iPhone.

Edit- added attribution

~~~
evahenson
Agree! Professional photographers will still use a DSLR but regular people
will shoot these images with their iPhones. And the new iPhone is brilliant in
it.

